# Which Pellets To Buy?



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

For my big boy pygos, which kind do u guys suggest? The carnivorous one? Bio-gold? I had regular hikari gold cichlid and they loved them, but I just seen they have some for carnivores...so I'm undecided. What u guys think


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Stop wasting your money on expensive foods. Go to Tractor Supply, and buy the pond feed for $13 bucks. It's a medium sized floating pellet, and has the same ingredients as the cichlid pellets, and it's only $13 for 20#s. I feed it to my fish, and they love it! I fed it to my pygos when I had them, and they liked it better than the cichlid gold. An old friend of mine told me about it years ago, and if you research it. It's the same sh*t!

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livestock/livestock-feed/fish-pond-food/nutri-source-reg-farm-pond-diet-floating-fish-food-20-lb--5060063

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+7927+4298&pcatid=4298

Smart spending = More money for your hobby!

You guys can thank me later for the heads up,









Blue


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks blue flame....u say the ingrediants are the same? Will it make the colors pop? And is that a good source for meat eaters like piranhas? It seems like something ain't right it being so cheap....u can buy hamburger helper for a couple bucks and it'll get the job done like a porter house steak, but ull pay much much more for the steak obviously, bc its better...is it nething like that


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Just read on mfk that stuff is horrible....hmm...well now this sucks..iunno what to do. Damn


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

skylute3 said:


> Just read on mfk that stuff is horrible....hmm...well now this sucks..iunno what to do. Damn


I'm curious how it's horrible. I mean it has the key essential ingredients. How much different could the result really be. I mean I just thought getting your P's to eat pellets was the biggest part.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Pretty dam close to the same. I've fed it to my fish for like almost 10 years, and I'll put all my fish up to anyone's on here. There's a few variances, but not enough to worry about. For like under $14 bucks, you can feed your fish for a year.

Hikari gold:
Ingredients
White Fish Meal, Wheat Flour, Wheat Germ Meal, Brewers Dried Yeast, Soybean Meal, Shrimp Meal, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Carotene, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin A Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Choline Chloride, D-activated Animal Sterol, Folic Acid, Menadione Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Salt, Ferrous Chloride, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Sulfate, Aluminum Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate.

Nutri Source® Farm Pond Diet:


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

LOL.....you don't have to use it. I just thought I'd throw it out there for you to try. It's proven, and it's inexpensive. That's a lot of beer money you'll be throwing out the window buying the other brands!


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> Pretty dam close to the same. I've fed it to my fish for like almost 10 years, and I'll put all my fish up to anyone's on here. There's a few variances, but not enough to worry about. For like under $14 bucks, you can feed your fish for a year.
> 
> Hikari gold:
> Ingredients
> ...


I'm definitely picking a bag of this up even though I only stuff my fish with pellets.
22 lbs of hikari = $141 / 20 lbs of Farm Pond Diet = $14
Thanks for the advice Blue, you saved me a ton.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

NP....Just passing off some good advise someone gave me years ago.

BTW, here's a few pics of the reds I used to have, and I fed them these exact same pellets. Trust me, they weren't lacking anything from their food, as you can see.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I use New Life Spectrum carnivore pellets but I may be switching now. That's a lot of dough to be saving tanks for the tip...


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Rule of thumb fellas....u get wut u pay for








Read a thread about it on mfk, dude on there explained its garbage...sayin sum bout its mostly floor sweepings....think, if it was so good, 20 lbs for 13 bucks lol....all good, thanks for the advice neway....and I don't drink..I'm healthy as an ox. No booze or drugs.just muscle n brains....and dude on mfk said, there's a difference from feeding ur fish stuff to have them "survive" and to "thrive"


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

skylute3 said:


> Rule of thumb fellas....u get wut u pay for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MFK isn't everything it's cracked up to be, bud. I used to go on that site before this one. The food is cheap, but it's good food for your Ps. MFKs is like SRTforums. A lot of people running there jaws, and not a lot of experience to be offered. All my fish thrive! If you feed your fish just pellets, they won't thrive. Pellets can be their main diet, but fresh, frozen foods should be offered as well, and if you really want them to thrive, garlic guard and zoe should be tossed in too.









So tell me....Does this fish look like it isn't thriving? It ate those same pellets, and grew to over 3' in length, before I found another home for it. I didn't rehome it because of bad health, but because it outgrew my 180 gallon tank.I've been fish keeping for almost 40 years. I wouldn't recommend something, without knowing for sure myself, if it was good or not. lol...some of you guys on here really crack me up. If it's not in a fancy wrapper, it must be bad.

I'm just gonna go feed my fish some inferior pellets, drink a beer, and enjoy a good movie.

Good luck finding the perfect pellet,
Blue


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

they don't ship ? closest location near me is 2 hours away


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Is this any tractor supply store or is there a store in the usa called this? 
I also hate how aton of stuff in lfs like subsatrates, food, additives,... all get marked up 1000% when selling the exact same thing.

Some things i know you can get cheaper is gravel at plant centers
filter floss as quiltbatting
siliocone as GE 1
fertilizers as powders and add water yourself.....

I wouldnt be supprised if hikarki just repackaged various cheap pellets too.


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

From my experience, I would recommend you check out NLS...my assessment is based on results I've seen with the fish I've had, not on cost alone - that's a whole other debate!








If your internet bill is paid, read for free here - knowledge is power!







NLS


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Guess I am going to have to make a trip to a tractor supply store, man what a deal.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Buzzardo said:


> From my experience, I would recommend you check out NLS...my assessment is based on results I've seen with the fish I've had, not on cost alone - that's a whole other debate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My assessment is on results too. For 10 years my fish have been healthy as can be on this food. The cost is just an added bonus.

Check out some of the picture threads on my cichlids, loaches, ect. As far as I'm concerned, the food is proven to be just as nutritional as the expensive foods, and a good buy to boot. My only recommendation is if you buy this food. There's so much of it, you need to buy a good container that seals up tight. My friend talked to someone at Nutri source, and if the food isn't sealed in an air tight container, it will lose some of it's nutritional value past 6 months of storage. I'm sure that applies to any of the foods out there (unless it's from hostess







).


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue Flame said:


> Rule of thumb fellas....u get wut u pay for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MFK isn't everything it's cracked up to be, bud. I used to go on that site before this one. The food is cheap, but it's good food for your Ps. MFKs is like SRTforums.* A lot of people running there jaws, and not a lot of experience to be offered.* All my fish thrive! If you feed your fish just pellets, they won't thrive. Pellets can be their main diet, but fresh, frozen foods should be offered as well, and if you really want them to thrive, garlic guard and zoe should be tossed in too.









So tell me....Does this fish look like it isn't thriving? It ate those same pellets, and grew to over 3' in length, before I found another home for it. I didn't rehome it because of bad health, but because it outgrew my 180 gallon tank.I've been fish keeping for almost 40 years. I wouldn't recommend something, without knowing for sure myself, if it was good or not. lol...some of you guys on here really crack me up. If it's not in a fancy wrapper, it must be bad.

I'm just gonna go feed my fish some inferior pellets, drink a beer, and enjoy a good movie.

Good luck finding the perfect pellet,
Blue
[/quote]

Thats just plain ignorance.......


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

skylute3 said:


> Rule of thumb fellas....u get wut u pay for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Search it out again and post link.
Dont just talk the talk.........Show the proof if challenged. Nothing wrong with sharing info on said subject....we are all here to learn


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah...I'd really like to see the proof that it is garbage food too. I mean sh*t, you try and help the guy out by offering another food to try, and all he does is bring up how on another site, they say it's bad food. No proof, no links, nothing. Sounds like he should have made this thread on MFK instead, because they know everything!

skylute3 knows all = FAIL


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=299025

The "expert" is kdrun76.....
She said a lot of info which "seems" credible. Its like 6 pages tho, and they don't talk about the "farmers nutri whatever stuff" right away, u must read the thread fully. She breaks it down pretty good.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> Yeah...I'd really like to see the proof that it is garbage food too. I mean sh*t, you try and help the guy out by offering another food to try, and all he does is bring up how on another site, they say it's bad food. No proof, no links, nothing. Sounds like he should have made this thread on MFK instead, because they know everything!
> 
> skylute3 knows all = FAIL


1st off, I appreciate all info given to me by those with more experience...so don't get it twisted mr blue. I have no doubt that ur fish are doing good, and that u have a lot of good info to share in the hobby....never did I claim I knew nething...so ur getting ahead of urself. I asked a question..u answered it, I looked it up as u said to do, and came across an "expert" who says she has a lot of knowledge concerning the pellets and stuff. She said the kind u said is mostly floor sweepings, and from what I read, she seemed credible (yet I don't believe everything I'm told or read) but I do have a brain...and 13 bucks for 20 lbs of something don't sound right.....when it comes to making money, I don't trust any1, or any business....but I do believe u pay for what u get....with almost anything in life.....there are short cuts...yes....and can cut corners in a lot of things....but id rather pay the couple bucks more (my saved up "beer money") and get the good stuff. Thanks for ur insight either way.

All hail the all knowing and powerful alpha omega blue!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

skylute3 said:


> Yeah...I'd really like to see the proof that it is garbage food too. I mean sh*t, you try and help the guy out by offering another food to try, and all he does is bring up how on another site, they say it's bad food. No proof, no links, nothing. Sounds like he should have made this thread on MFK instead, because they know everything!
> 
> skylute3 knows all = FAIL


1st off, I appreciate all info given to me by those with more experience...so don't get it twisted mr blue. I have no doubt that ur fish are doing good, and that u have a lot of good info to share in the hobby....never did I claim I knew nething...so ur getting ahead of urself. I asked a question..u answered it, I looked it up as u said to do, and came across an "expert" who says she has a lot of knowledge concerning the pellets and stuff. She said the kind u said is mostly floor sweepings, and from what I read, she seemed credible (yet I don't believe everything I'm told or read) but I do have a brain...and 13 bucks for 20 lbs of something don't sound right.....when it comes to making money, I don't trust any1, or any business....but I do believe u pay for what u get....with almost anything in life.....there are short cuts...yes....and can cut corners in a lot of things....but id rather pay the couple bucks more (my saved up "beer money") and get the good stuff. Thanks for ur insight either way.

*All hail the all knowing and powerful alpha omega blue!* 
[/quote]
NICE!

I'm regretting even replying to your thread. Maybe , it will help out some other members on here, but as for you. You're on your own from now on.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> Yeah...I'd really like to see the proof that it is garbage food too. I mean sh*t, you try and help the guy out by offering another food to try, and all he does is bring up how on another site, they say it's bad food. No proof, no links, nothing. Sounds like he should have made this thread on MFK instead, because they know everything!
> 
> skylute3 knows all = FAIL


1st off, I appreciate all info given to me by those with more experience...so don't get it twisted mr blue. I have no doubt that ur fish are doing good, and that u have a lot of good info to share in the hobby....never did I claim I knew nething...so ur getting ahead of urself. I asked a question..u answered it, I looked it up as u said to do, and came across an "expert" who says she has a lot of knowledge concerning the pellets and stuff. She said the kind u said is mostly floor sweepings, and from what I read, she seemed credible (yet I don't believe everything I'm told or read) but I do have a brain...and 13 bucks for 20 lbs of something don't sound right.....when it comes to making money, I don't trust any1, or any business....but I do believe u pay for what u get....with almost anything in life.....there are short cuts...yes....and can cut corners in a lot of things....but id rather pay the couple bucks more (my saved up "beer money") and get the good stuff. Thanks for ur insight either way.

*All hail the all knowing and powerful alpha omega blue!* 
[/quote]
NICE!

I'm regretting even replying to your thread. Maybe , it will help out some other members on here, but as for you. You're on your own from now on.
[/quote]

OH NO! Now what am I gunna do to survive?!? O, wait....I lasted 7 yrs without u blue...haha, no sweat off my ball sack. "On my own" o boy, that was rich


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

skylute3,

I was reading your link to MFK. If I'm not mistaken, they were saying the Hikari foods are garbage too, and most of the posts agree with what we are saying on here. Dam near all the fish foods are made with the same ingredients that this food has, and the only difference is the mark up.

I apologize for the nasty posts I made to you, but you insulted me first. I've never acted like I know everything on this site, but just like to help out when I can. I have almost 40 years of fish keeping behind me, and I've made a lot of mistakes, but I would never pass them onto another fish keeper. Whether or not others agree. I have had great success with this product, and my fish have been in excellent health eating it. That's why I use it, and that is why I recommended it to you. Not because of the price, even though it is so cheap. So, with that being said, I can only say try the food. If you don't like the results, pitch it out, and buy something else. You'll only be out $13 and change. I hate a lot of drama on these forums, and that is why I don't go back to most of them. I come here for info, and a good laugh or two.

Good luck finding a food that you are comfortable feeding your fish,

Blue


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Rule of thumb fellas....u get wut u pay for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MFK isn't everything it's cracked up to be, bud. I used to go on that site before this one. The food is cheap, but it's good food for your Ps. MFKs is like SRTforums.* A lot of people running there jaws, and not a lot of experience to be offered.* All my fish thrive! If you feed your fish just pellets, they won't thrive. Pellets can be their main diet, but fresh, frozen foods should be offered as well, and if you really want them to thrive, garlic guard and zoe should be tossed in too.









So tell me....Does this fish look like it isn't thriving? It ate those same pellets, and grew to over 3' in length, before I found another home for it. I didn't rehome it because of bad health, but because it outgrew my 180 gallon tank.I've been fish keeping for almost 40 years. I wouldn't recommend something, without knowing for sure myself, if it was good or not. lol...some of you guys on here really crack me up. If it's not in a fancy wrapper, it must be bad.

I'm just gonna go feed my fish some inferior pellets, drink a beer, and enjoy a good movie.

Good luck finding the perfect pellet,
Blue
[/quote]

Thats just plain ignorance.......
[/quote]
I hope AK, that this isn't you calling me ignorant. I've been a mod and admin on other forums, and you know as well as I do. There's more Bs than good info, posted on all of them.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> skylute3,
> 
> I was reading your link to MFK. If I'm not mistaken, they were saying the Hikari foods are garbage too, and most of the posts agree with what we are saying on here. Dam near all the fish foods are made with the same ingredients that this food has, and the only difference is the mark up.
> 
> ...


Apology accepted.....I don't know why u went negative on me, as I stated, I'm sure u r very experienced, as well having healthy fish....wasn't knocking u or ur keeping abilities....so I was taken back by the skylute3= fail thing....never did I say anything out of my own mouth. Only what I found by what I thought was another credible keeper....its like a doctor saying u have 2 weeks to live, u get a 2nd opinion who says different....either way I have already, and ill do it again, thank u and appreciate the time and opinions of those who try and extend their knowledge and help others out.

Thanks blue,
Skylute


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue Flame said:


> Rule of thumb fellas....u get wut u pay for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MFK isn't everything it's cracked up to be, bud. I used to go on that site before this one. The food is cheap, but it's good food for your Ps. MFKs is like SRTforums.* A lot of people running there jaws, and not a lot of experience to be offered.* All my fish thrive! If you feed your fish just pellets, they won't thrive. Pellets can be their main diet, but fresh, frozen foods should be offered as well, and if you really want them to thrive, garlic guard and zoe should be tossed in too.









So tell me....Does this fish look like it isn't thriving? It ate those same pellets, and grew to over 3' in length, before I found another home for it. I didn't rehome it because of bad health, but because it outgrew my 180 gallon tank.I've been fish keeping for almost 40 years. I wouldn't recommend something, without knowing for sure myself, if it was good or not. lol...some of you guys on here really crack me up. If it's not in a fancy wrapper, it must be bad.

I'm just gonna go feed my fish some inferior pellets, drink a beer, and enjoy a good movie.

Good luck finding the perfect pellet,
Blue
[/quote]

Thats just plain ignorance.......
[/quote]
I hope AK, that this isn't you calling me ignorant. I've been a mod and admin on other forums, and you know as well as I do. There's more Bs than good info, posted on all of them.
[/quote]

Not you my friend....just the statement.......... And yes I know that as well.......But as a whole that site has the info needed when breaking down into further detail......And even if not-If one knows the right person to go to---they can get said info they are looking for....

But yes their is that damn drama/B.S. on every forum..........

Anyhow Blue---Nothing directed towards you personally........Just trying to get the whole story posted here is all.......If OP said he had been reading link---why not post it to support said info.......Nothing more...


----------

